# Printing in Australia



## NickSkliarenko (Oct 2, 2017)

====
about us
=====
Our Printing capabilities include:

A2 & B2 size full colour offset printing
SRA3 size production digital press
Saddle stitching, wire and perfect binding
Die cutting, foiling and spot UV
Artwork preparation & design services


We are a dynamic, professional and effective team of printing professionals.

Eureka Printing is an Australian owned and operated business established in 2009. We love what we do and are keen to share our knowledge with our clients to assist them in achieving the perfect outcome!

Our Mission:
To create value in partnerships built on integrity, professionalism and personal service.

Quality:
Your print jobs are run by professionals with more than a dozen years of experience in the graphic design and printing industry.

Cost Efficiency:
Because we are 100% in-house production we constantly monitor our costs. We are able to ensure your job is quoted and completed at the best possible price.

Reliability:
We work hard to deliver a superior product to your satisfaction! You need to know that everything will be just right and we will make sure it is, because we care!

Communication:
We aim to both save your time and make sure that nothing has been left out. We are happy to check twice and do your job once Printing services in Melbourne. Digital printers, colour printing company

Turnaround:
3-5 working days turnarounds for the majority of the print jobs.

Delivery:
door-to-door delivery ANYWHERE in Australia

Environment:
All of our office waste paper and production paper off cuts are recycled, the office and machines are run by green energy, digital production has 0% water consumption and a range of recycled stock is available for your products .

==

===
0388223259 
0450634395
===
address: 2/11-15 Leicester Avenue, Glen Waverley, VIC 3150
===
Skype: eureka.printing 
===

===
Name: Nick Skliarenko
===


----------

